# The T.V. Repair Shop



## nelly (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a good explore mate (who's name I won't mention) who once gave me some stick for exploring derelict houses, so with this post I can actually stick two fingers up at him, because if I hadn't bothered to go up and push the door of this normal looking derelict 3 story house then I never would have found the gold mine that lay behind the boarded up windows.

I can only think it was a TV repair shop at one time, the newest stuff I could find inside dated from about the mid to late 80's.

Sorry it's a bit pic heavy and sorry for the flash photos, not enough time to fanny about with the tripod, and please please don't PM me asking where it is, because after poor Mooksters Hoarders House fiasco I will not be spilling the beans 





























































































































​​


----------



## nelly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats the lot.

Thanks for looking​


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 24, 2011)

i like it. cash till, racing car, boxes full of junk....... i can just smell the place now

a very good post, well done


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to see there's still "time warp" stuff out there - nice find... That coleco vision looks tasty...


----------



## Alansworld (Jun 24, 2011)

How wonderful! There are some truly nostalgic treasures there. Lucky you. I want
one.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 24, 2011)

Epic find there Nelly. 


nelly said:


> and please please don't PM me asking where it is, because after poor Mooksters Hoarders House fiasco I will not be spilling the beans



YOU BITCH!


----------



## chizyramone (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome report.nice one.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2011)

R M8 - wear are dis? Me n my band want 2 go there 2 film a muzik vid. How do I get in? 

Kidding....

Nice find! Don't blame you for keeping this one under your hat! 
Love it all, fave has to be the tube valves at the back of the TV!


----------



## alex76 (Jun 25, 2011)

nice find and well said mate


----------



## lost (Jun 25, 2011)

Great for driving up to, loading contents into an estate car, then selling contents for a modest or negligible profit on eBay.


----------



## mcspringzy (Jun 25, 2011)

lost said:


> Great for driving up to, loading contents into an estate car, then selling contents for a modest or negligible profit on eBay.



Some would call that theft, I'd call it preservation. It must be worth enough I know there's a market for retro TV sets, and they arnt cheap! And I really want that motorbike.


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2011)

Super find that Nelly, I do love the time warp reports


----------



## st33ly (Jun 25, 2011)

It's different and thats why i like it.


----------



## lizm73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Amazing find 
Ive got Marios Cement Factory


----------



## smiler (Jun 25, 2011)

TranKmasT said:


> Epic find there Nelly.
> 
> 
> YOU BITCH!


*Sensible One Though*,
Nice one Nell, fantastic find, I enjoyed it, many thanks.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 25, 2011)

*radios*

absolutly brilliant nell.i remember them in fact my daughters got my farthers old radio sittin on the piano. i would listen to listen with mother on it.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 25, 2011)

Quality, I have my own dance instructors!


----------



## gingrove (Jun 25, 2011)

Great find! lots of goodies! Is that motor bike real or is it off of a fairground ride?


----------



## nelly (Jun 25, 2011)

Fairground ride matey


----------



## Breesey (Jun 26, 2011)

What a goldmine. I don't suppose you tested to see if that Game & Watch still works? Thanks for posting, I know even that's a risk!


----------



## maximus (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wow!!!*

Fantastic report....what a treasure trove of retro stuff!!

Please,please never disclose the location of this truly amazing timewarp no matter how much they beg,there are a lot of thieving b*****ds that read these forums (they are closer than you think,not just lurking):icon_evil

Thanks for sharing mate!!!


----------



## nelly (Jun 26, 2011)

I did try and turn it on actually mate, would have loved to had a go. Batteries dead


----------



## Janey68 (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks a very interesting place. Let's hope no one finds it.


----------



## Bignickb (Jun 26, 2011)

I love retro stuff like this! Excellent find!!


----------



## Spiny Norman (Jun 27, 2011)

nelly said:


> ​



That video tape may even contain some program that wasn't kept at the time (Doctor Who is a well known example). It's old enough (late '70s). In the interest of preserving old television, it should perhaps be checked, then put back.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 27, 2011)

If You're Telling Me This Is In Harlow, You Are One Lucky Bastard
I Wont Sleep Till I Find This


----------



## nelly (Jun 27, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> If You're Telling Me This Is In Harlow, You Are One Lucky Bastard
> I Wont Sleep Till I Find This



Relax Lewis, it's miles away mate


----------



## the|td4 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great post mate I love anything like that. Please like the others have said, keep it under your hat. I'd like to see this stuff preserved and donated to whatever local museum is most willing to accept it! I know a boat load of that stuff would sell on the eblag for probably a resonable sum, even in non-working condition. 

Superb stuff, thanks again!


----------



## juraman (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking pics! Thanks for showing this wee time zone.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice one Nelly!

You never really know what we're going to find while exploring!


----------



## st33ly (Jun 28, 2011)

There's a 2 story shack 5 mins walk from my house that I may have to check out. Could be like this place.


----------



## nelly (Jun 28, 2011)

st33ly said:


> There's a 2 story shack 5 mins walk from my house that I may have to check out. Could be like this place.



Well if it is mate, then somebody has taken the third floor of it


----------



## st33ly (Jun 28, 2011)

nelly said:


> Well if it is mate, then somebody has taken the third floor of it



Lol, I don't mean exactly like this place.
There could be hidden gems inside. You never know.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Jun 28, 2011)

Very sad but a good report 
I collect and restore vintage radio and TV's and have most of them set's!


----------



## Potter (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome and amazing. I really hope that lot gets a good home/is saved.


----------



## Spiny Norman (Jun 29, 2011)

nelly said:


> SpinyNorman, are you with the "UK Vintage Radio Repair and Restoration" forum, they seem to have discovered my post on 28DL
> 
> http://www.vintage-radio.net/forum/showthread.php?t=71163
> 
> ?



No, although your post must have attracted some notice, I found it on another forum: http://missingepisodes.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=6246

But I must add that I have coincidentally always been fascinated by derelict buildings and have explored them when I could.


----------



## nelly (Jun 29, 2011)

If it helps then I have enlarged the label on the video tape from the original photo, I know it doesn't guarantee whats actually on it but here you go


----------



## Spiny Norman (Jun 29, 2011)

nelly said:


> If it helps then I have enlarged the label on the video tape from the original photo, I know it doesn't guarantee whats actually on it but here you go



No, it's good of you to include it, but let's not exagerate: one single tape is hardly going to yield any lost treasures of television. I have no idea if any important show jumping events from the late '70s are missing from the TV archives. I doubt it, but many other shows were carelessly thrown away, including Dad's Army, Doctor Who, The Avengers. 
Now, if there had been a crate full of tapes or films it would have been different. Guess television history is like UE in a way: you're looking at the remains of a great past when many other things have already been demolished.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Jun 29, 2011)

I also pointed my forum to your post http://golbornevintageradio.co.uk/forum/thread-1004.html


----------



## mummyshambles (Jun 29, 2011)

i think there is a clue in there locationwise....


----------



## nelly (Jun 29, 2011)

mummyshambles said:


> i think there is a clue in there locationwise....



What Harrogate?


----------



## John_D (Jun 30, 2011)

Spiny Norman said:


> That video tape may even contain some program that wasn't kept at the time (Doctor Who is a well known example). It's old enough (late '70s). In the interest of preserving old television, it should perhaps be checked, then put back.


I do know someone that has a working Philips 2000 VCR


----------



## Potter (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not V2000. It's the original Philips VCR format. N1500?


----------



## talkalot (Aug 1, 2011)

Good find dude, i never seem to find little gems like this


----------



## colin haggart (Aug 1, 2011)

*TV repair shop.*

I remember record player just like the one in the first photo.


----------



## dijifletch (Aug 1, 2011)

*solid state radio*

the solid state pocket radio !!!!! wow , i had one of those,mine was blue ,saved up my birthday an pocket money,(i was probably about 7/8 yrs old an im 45 now !)listened to radio luxembourg under the "blankets" 9we didnt have duvets or quilts in those days )many many years ago!! thank you for stirring the memories up 
finds like this should be compulsary made into museums,the past that can never be replaced


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 2, 2011)

Amberley Chalk Pits has a nice collection of old TV's & radios.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 2, 2011)

*hwy*

nice report dude wish i had stuff like this near me


----------



## John_D (Aug 6, 2011)

Potter said:


> It's not V2000. It's the original Philips VCR format. N1500?


 He's got one of those as well


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Oct 15, 2011)

What a find, some qality looking stuff in there!







My mum used to have a telly exactly like the one in this stack! (Not the top one...)


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 15, 2011)

WOW it's all still there then! Lets just hope it stays there rather than in the back of a van


----------



## Potter (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm more hoping it won't all get trashed.


----------



## nelly (Oct 16, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> WOW it's all still there then! Lets just hope it stays there rather than in the back of a van



I have no idea mate, I hope so, it's a few hours away from me so I haven't been back


----------



## skeleton key (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha just got ur text mate .Who dragged this old chesnut out of the pitt lol
The place and all items have escaped the attentions to date of the scum bags
Quality splore.
Will see ya tomoz night bud

SK


----------



## nelly (Oct 16, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Haha just got ur text mate .Who dragged this old chesnut out of the pitt lol
> The place and all items have escaped the attentions to date of the attension of the scum bags
> Quality splore.
> Will see ya tomoz night bud
> ...



The beer is chilling as we speak my friend


----------



## tumbles (Oct 17, 2011)

Cracking fine, one thing that probably dates it a little older than mid 80's is this:






That tin of paint is a tin of Blackfriar QD90 paint - a metal paint - and this instance I think that is 'Landrover Green' colour. 

I don't think QD90 paint was brought out by Blackfriar Paints till the early 1990's - I will have to check with my old man. He was technical works manager at the original factory (the company went bust about 5-6 years ago and the brand & its products was sold on to another company)

You probably won't care too much, it's just I saw that tin and it made me smile. I worked on the shop floor when I was 16 part time in the summers till I graduated.


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 22, 2011)

Spiny Norman said:


> That video tape may even contain some program that wasn't kept at the time (Doctor Who is a well known example). It's old enough (late '70s). In the interest of preserving old television, it should perhaps be checked, then put back.



Have you got something at home to play it on ???


----------



## nelly (Oct 22, 2011)

Tizzme said:


> Have you got something at home to play it on ???



I don't think you'll get a reply mate, Spiny Norman joined after a link to this report was posted on a retro radio and T.V. forum and he hasn't posted anything since


----------

